# Hangover food...



## Jmadams13 (Apr 27, 2013)

What's yours. Mine normally includes a 6 minuet egg, with something fatty. We all have one, so let's here them


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Me and the misses just ate ours, poached eggs with toasted home made bread. I like mine with hotsauce, today I had some chow chow. My head hurts.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 27, 2013)

Fried egg Bacon and American cheese sandwich with homemade chipotle mayonnaise on toasted sourdough.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 27, 2013)

That sounds awesome any day of the week El Pescador...I love a fried egg sandwich. Finally found a place in town that makes a good one (Bar Louie, chain, some of you probably know it). Gotta sub spicy mustard for the mayo though.


----------



## bikehunter (Apr 27, 2013)

Chilled Purus in a frosty glass, with three olives.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll try the spicy mustard...


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 27, 2013)

1/2# burger and another couple of drinks....


----------



## mhlee (Apr 27, 2013)

Tonkotsu ramen and a draft Japanese beer.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 27, 2013)

Bacon and/or sausage with some runny eggs. Washed down with a big gulp sized coffee.


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2013)

ramen noodles


----------



## pete84 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pho, with Japanese ramen a close second


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Some good suggestions. I needed it today, lol. Today was a chili dog with extra onions


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Grits with an egg, some cheese and chopped ham, or sausage mixed in. I whisk it till it's fluffy . . . that and a Bloody Mary go good together.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominican sancocho. Can't get it here, so I gotta go with Mike's suggestion....ramen and an Orion Draft.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 27, 2013)

You guys must have better stomachs than mine, when I am hung over, food is not a good idea. I am glad if I can keep Alka Seltzer down...

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 27, 2013)

Large dose of B12 and hydration. How you get those is variable.


----------



## scotchef38 (Apr 27, 2013)

Irn bru and black pudding.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 27, 2013)

Greasy pizza. Has always worked for me.

-AJ


----------



## cnochef (Apr 27, 2013)

Lots of water, buttered toast and canned fruit cocktail or peaches for breakfast then chicken noodle soup with crackers for lunch. Works every time.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 27, 2013)

Screwdriver hands down


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 27, 2013)

Bacon and beer. Exercise helps sweat it out too I find. It's best to get said excercise as soon as you wake up. Preferably while still in bed.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 27, 2013)

Eggs with fried potatoes, toast, manchego. Preferably coffee and a bloody Mary to accompany. A shot of bourbon later on around 4/5pm to keep things even.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn a lot of you put a lot of prep into your hangover foods. I don't get that.

-AJ


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 28, 2013)

ajhuff said:


> Damn a lot of you put a lot of prep into your hangover foods. I don't get that.
> 
> -AJ



Well we put a lot of work into our hangovers.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 28, 2013)

oddly enough, as much as I used to drink, I have never had a hang over. could drink all day and night and be good to go the next day no worries.:razz:Must be the Indian blood but, I have been known to disappear for a week or two and wake up eight hundred miles away in a Mexican prison.:dontknow: We used to make a hangover cure at my place in Scottsdale. served it from 2am to 10am everyday. It was a giant Croque Monseur , we served it on two full slices of sourdough boule added 1/4 inch bechamel, 1/2 pound Nuestke's ham, 1/4 inch bechamel, slice of bread, 1/4 inch of bechamel and six slices of comte. Pop in the salamander until melty and golden serve with a little bit of baby green salad so, people feel healthy. Give them a knife and fork and let them eat themselves into oblivion.:IMOK: If you really want to be healthy top with two fried eggs ( croque Madam):whistling:


----------



## Twistington (Apr 28, 2013)

The sodastreamer became a revolution in hangovers for me... that + junkfood in all forms(the more disgusting the better).

If I wake up and still have a fair amount of intoxication in my body I can use that time to swiftly grab something from the fridge(If lucky = bacon and some sausages) and blast it in the frying pan before my brain want's to escape the cranium and remind me how fun we had with that whiskey yesterday and why we never should do that again.

So when hungover, everything goes...


----------



## MadMel (Apr 28, 2013)

bacon, scrambled eggs, grilled mackerel, miso soup.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll let you know tomorrow morning! Probably a blue powerade and a sausage & egg Mcmuffin


----------



## Troy G (Apr 28, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow morning! Probably a blue powerade and a sausage & egg Mcmuffin



I rarely consume alcohol anymore but if I have a couple of drinks it is usually enough to do me in. When I go to bed I take some acetaminophen or ibuprofen and a gravol and drink as much sport drink as I can. If my stomach allows I do like a plain three egg white omelet, just slightly runny with some ketchup. Coffee as well, depending on how the stomach feels.


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 28, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow morning! Probably a blue powerade and a sausage & egg Mcmuffin



Now that's the breakfast of a champion!

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Apr 28, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Well we put a lot of work into our hangovers.



Generally if I'm hungover, I'm in no condition to cook either  hence ordering greasy pizza to be delivered.

-AJ


----------



## Gravy Power (Apr 28, 2013)

About fourth or fifth to mention the ramen, topped with a nicely fried sunny-side up egg.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 28, 2013)

menudo or Pho. depending on where i'm at.

my EMT buddies do "banana bags". IV bags with potassium and other vitamins. hangovers are non existent for that crew.


----------



## ayeung74 (Apr 29, 2013)

+1


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 29, 2013)

It's great seeing all the egg and ramen mentions. Maybe remnants of our younger, poorer days, lol


----------



## lechef (Apr 29, 2013)

My hangover these days are spend in bed with liters of water(once or twice a year), but when I used to be a regular party/drunk-man, I really loved KFC when I was hungover.


----------



## Troy G (Apr 29, 2013)

lechef said:


> My hangover these days are spend in bed with liters of water(once or twice a year), but when I used to be a regular party/drunk-man, I really loved KFC when I was hungover.



Bravo sir, you must have a stomach of steel. I can barely stomach that stuff on a good day.


----------



## rdpx (Apr 29, 2013)

warm fish milkshake...


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't anymore drink but I used to get pretty ****** up during the height of the rave scene. The next day always felt like ****. Steak and Shake or Wendy's were the only things that made me happy.


----------



## JVoye (Apr 29, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Bacon and/or sausage with some runny eggs. Washed down with a big gulp sized coffee.


+1 on the traditional combo

Green Chili Pork Nachos
White Corn Torts, Colorado Pork Green Chili with a dump truck of Pulled Pork, Smoked Cheddar, Queso Fresco, Pico de Gallo, Fresh Jalapenos!


----------



## cnochef (Apr 29, 2013)

rdpx said:


> warm fish milkshake...



[video=youtube;0BQFv83QJ2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BQFv83QJ2Y&oq=bassoma&gs_l=youtube..0.5j0l9.747.6582.0.9720.11.9.2.0.0.0 .72.591.9.9.0.ytns%2Cpt%3D-30%2Cn%3D2..0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.Wb6xg0QzoTU[/video]


----------

